# szklany



## InMotion

Maybe it doesn´t mean anything at all or maybe it´s misspelt... Could anyone tell me if SZKLANNY means something. I really appreciate the help.
Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1

InMotion said:


> Maybe it doesn´t mean anything at all or maybe it´s misspelt... Could anyone tell me if SZKLANNY means something. I really appreciate the help.
> Thanks!


Hi,


There's a typo in the word you've given. It reads _szklany._ It means made of glass (or simply _glass,_ but used as an adjective).



Tom


----------



## InMotion

Thank a lot. It´s my last name and I was told it meant "crystal" so I guess it was quite correct.


----------



## Thomas1

InMotion said:


> Thank a lot. It´s my last name and I was told it meant "crystal" so I guess it was quite correct.


Oh, so there's no typo in it then. Nevertheless, it reads in Polish as I wrote. 

BTW, _crystal_ in Polish is _kryształ _(noun) / _krystaliczny_ (an adjective).


Tom


----------



## InMotion

There might be a typo. When immigrants came to Argentina many last names suffered modifications both in their typing and in their phonetics.
Once again thanks.


----------



## Jago

InMotion said:


> There might be a typo. When immigrants came to Argentina many last names suffered modifications both in their typing and in their phonetics.
> Once again thanks.


Not quite so. "Szklanny" is an archaism, I think some elderly people still use it today. I am sure, though, that it is a regionalism also, specifically in the region of Silesia. The Silesian dialect has preserved many elements of the old Polish language.

Jago


----------



## InMotion

Ok, thanks or this data. And since I have your help there´s one more question about my last name that I´d like to ask: how is it really pronounciated? People here say SKLANI and I think it´s SHKLANI. Which one´s correct? Or are they both wrong? 
Wish I knew polish!


----------



## elroy

It's something like "shklane."

The Polish "sz" is similar to the English "sh," and the "y" is somewhere between the English "i" in "pig" and the English "e" in "hen."  It's almost a schwa sound.


----------



## Thomas1

elroy said:


> It's something like "shklane."
> 
> The Polish "sz" is similar to the English "sh," and the "y" is somewhere between the English "i" in "pig" and the English "e" in "hen." It's almost a schwa sound.


We would also pronounce double n so that would be _shklann*e*_.
Perhaps it depends on a variety of English but to me Polish _y_ sounds quite close to the sound representing _*e*_ in _ros*e*s._


_Tom_


----------

